# The Old Facebook Author Pages Thread, #351-450



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all,

*THIS LIST IS NOW FULL! NEW THREAD HERE - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117616.new.html*

This is the fifth thread we've had for Facebook fan pages. The previous four threads (*you are not expected to like all the pages in the previous threads! * ) can be found here:

#1-100 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31727.0.html
#101-150 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49043.0.html
#151-250 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57388.0.html
#251-350 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69219.msg1121362.html

This thread is specifically to list a Facebook *FAN PAGE*. I will list a personal profile as well if you want to include it, but I will no longer list just a profile.

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 350 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #450, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*

_(An easy way to be automatically emailed about any new additions is to click on the "Notify" button above this post - the site will send you an email whenever a new post is added to this thread.)_

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*PLEASE 'LIKE' EVERYONE IN THIS LIST* _(The last 10 from the previous thread are repeated to ensure they get a fair amount of attention)_
341) http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor
342) http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-One-Knows-Youre-Here/196917643716977
343) http://www.facebook.com/WilliamGWrites
344) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Glen-Krisch/177870065582959
345) http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaFoyt
346) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Justin-Dennis-Author/283492421662394
347) http://www.facebook.com/HLArledgeAuthor
34 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christiana-Miller/109830829036280
349) http://www.facebook.com/BilltheVampire
350) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christopher-David-Petersen-Author/234129686652596

351) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorRGPorter
352) http://www.facebook.com/pages/SBJones-Publishing/210534012311345
353) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kathleen-Valentines-Books/116433298436132
354) http://www.facebook.com/rewashington
355) http://www.facebook.com/BloodiedSpears
356) http://www.facebook.com/LizzyFordBooks
357) http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook
35 http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
359) http://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author

360) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christiana-Miller/109830829036280
362) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rye-James/175127015906405
363) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
364) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
365) http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss
366) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Meredith-Walters/311504738868378
367) http://www.facebook.com/cidneyswanson
36 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Honey-Layne/262901910433907
369) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author-Singer/119520001398734 (profile: http://www.facebook.com/marie.symeou )

370) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joel-Arnold/215801735128927
371) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Callinan/267629909940448
372) http://www.facebook.com/clarybooks
373) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phillip-M-Bryant/255927161138897
374) http://www.facebook.com/stephen.m.livingston
375) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christine-Murray/235909473148960
376) http://www.facebook.com/NicholasRAndrews
377) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Apprentice-Diaries-Knights-of-Christ/121614397947625
37 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christine-Pope/296874103691270
379) http://www.facebook.com/monicamarlowe

380) http://www.facebook.com/keaalwang
381) http://www.facebook.com/pages/QuirkyGurl-Media/229517743793387
382) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-E-Johnson-Author/249053641780972
383) http://www.facebook.com/AndyRaneAuthor
384) http://www.facebook.com/pages/KT-Hall/211667785590983
385) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ted-William-Gross/338676929489757 (profile = http://www.facebook.com/tedwgross )
386) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Barrow/44521231246 (profile = http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=767925814 )
387) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hidden-Masters-and-the-Unspeakable-Evil/351539744863027
38 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Coorlim/186316298130010
389) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Blackbird-Digital-Books/272420106120464

390) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAdrianaRyan
391) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Childrens-Books/233529523387756
392) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Penelope-Sweet/167316793376947
393) http://www.facebook.com/cegesmith
394) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leila-Bryce-Sin/179754018804186
395) http://www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni
396) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shauna-Granger/268859386472141
397) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kay-Bratt/112957968144
39 http://www.facebook.com/MyricaBlue
399) http://www.facebook.com/secretworldofdragons

400) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ras-Ashcroft/346830128672383
401) http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaDubois.Author
402) http://www.facebook.com/WyattNorth
403) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048
404) http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans
405) http://www.facebook.com/MarlaBraziel
406) http://www.facebook.com/lockdownpublishingdotcom (profile = http://www.facebook.com/glennlangohrcalifornia)
407) http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks
40 http://www.facebook.com/bzrvukovina
409) http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru

410) http://www.facebook.com/49MixTapes
411) http://www.facebook.com/CollapseTheNovel
412) http://www.facebook.com/kaylapoe
413) http://www.facebook.com/OJ.Connell
414) http://www.facebook.com/SallyDubats.Author
415) http://www.facebook.com/browsingrhino1
416) http://www.facebook.com/rebekahburtonwrites
417) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Prison-Stories/133545950092768
41 http://www.facebook.com/fkbooksandtips
419) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Doll-House-Trilogy/274153826002612

420) http://www.facebook.com/AmberSweetapple
421) http://www.facebook.com/PenGrind
422) http://www.facebook.com/FrankMundoBooks
423) http://www.facebook.com/RosehavenTheHiddenCity
424) http://www.facebook.com/rmprioleau
425) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leighann-Dobbs/224310147675023
426) http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765
427) http://www.facebook.com/AmericanAmaranth
42 http://www.facebook.com/JJ.Oxendine.Author
429) http://www.facebook.com/MichaelMDicksonWriter (profile = http://www.facebook.com/MikeMDickson)

430) http://www.facebook.com/RocknRollInLockerSeventeen
431) http://www.facebook.com/RichardHeinAuthor
432) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorDorothyDreyer
433) http://www.facebook.com/Betrovia
434) http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife
435) http://www.facebook.com/PaulineCreeden
436) http://www.facebook.com/ReadersRealm
437) http://www.facebook.com/catedeanwrites
43 http://www.facebook.com/christopherruz.author
439) http://www.facebook.com/SteppingStonestoResilience

440) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peggy-L-Henderson-author/254755581267700
441) http://www.facebook.com/bryanhealey.author
442) http://www.facebook.com/beforethedaisiesgrowseries
443) http://www.facebook.com/cheryldouglasbooks
444) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Sheppard/366816770020910
445) http://www.facebook.com/bloodredturnsdollargreen
446) http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLeighCowley
447) http://www.facebook.com/LisaGreerAuthor
44 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mary-Batten-Books/195407830554662
449) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Stutz/334521926617372
450) http://www.facebook.com/kingsandqueensnovel


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have liked #341 to #353.

I'm at www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

I've liked everyone's page. 

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/rewashington


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've liked 341 through 354. I'll keep checking in to update likes!


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all

Here's my link. I'm going to start 'liking' now.

Cheers
Jonathan

http://www.facebook.com/BloodiedSpears


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> I've liked 341 through 354. I'll keep checking in to update likes!


Sophrosyne, are you an "uberliker"? If so, list your fan page here so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Sophrosyne, are you an "uberliker"? If so, list your fan page here so I can add you to the list.


I don't know what that means! But here's my page. I think it's already on the list: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Christiana-Miller/109830829036280


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> I don't know what that means! But here's my page. I think it's already on the list


Sorry, I should have been clearer  I did mean if you'd already added your page to the list, but you managed to decipher my cryptic post, so all is well


----------



## LizzyFord (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, here's mine. I tend to like whenever I run across folks' posts here or elsewhere, so I'll start going through to figure out who I've missed!

http://www.facebook.com/LizzyFordBooks

Lizzy


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I had an idea I wanted to run by people. I'm thinking of getting rid of the "uberliker" section. Instead of listing them in a separate area, I'll just add them in to the regular list like any new people who join the thread.

I'm thinking about doing this for a few reasons. I suspect some people ignore the uberlikers, as they aren't part of the "usual" numbering. It can be hard for me at times to figure out if someone is new (ie: I've liked their page in the past from a different thread, etc), or if they should be considered an uberliker. And it's a little neater - everyone is just in the same list.

Admittedly, this means if you looked at the entire #1-#360+ list, there would be repeats. But I can't imagine someone ever doing that 

Does anyone have any comments on the idea?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Jason,

Can You please add my author page to the list again:

https://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook

I was an 'uberliker' before... I think maybe it would be a good idea to merge the two lists into one. I didn't seem to be picking up so many new 'likes' recently, so perhaps people were ignoring the old uberliker list anyway, as you suggested?

By the way, thanks a lot for taking the time to moderate this thread - it's really great of you!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> I was an 'uberliker' before... I think maybe it would be a good idea to merge the two lists into one. I didn't seem to be picking up so many new 'likes' recently, so perhaps people were ignoring the old uberliker list anyway, as you suggested?
> 
> By the way, thanks a lot for taking the time to moderate this thread - it's really great of you!


With one vote liking the idea, I'll just make an executive decision and go ahead with it  If people dislike the idea, I can always undo it.

And it's kinda fun looking after these fan page threads. I certainly get to see a lot of different pages!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's my page if i could be added to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rye-James/175127015906405

I'll go start liking some now.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I had an idea I wanted to run by people. I'm thinking of getting rid of the "uberliker" section. Instead of listing them in a separate area, I'll just add them in to the regular list like any new people who join the thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this for a few reasons. I suspect some people ignore the uberlikers, as they aren't part of the "usual" numbering. It can be hard for me at times to figure out if someone is new (ie: I've liked their page in the past from a different thread, etc), or if they should be considered an uberliker. And it's a little neater - everyone is just in the same list.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason, 
I think this is a good idea 
I have just liked new pages (to me that is ) from
ChristopherDavidPetersen
rew
winspearj
Sophrosyne
LizzyFord
M. G. Scarsbrook

please could you put my page, http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
 on the list, it would have been uber i think but not sure. Anyhow I do check the list and like newcomers


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

All caught up.

Also, I've been "liking" pages since the beginning. Here is my page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks so much,
Dawn


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here.

I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## AMeredith (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, having some issues with posting my link...all sorted now...

"Liked' like crazy....can you please add mine to your list

www.facebook.com/pages/meredith-walters/311504738868378


Thanks!

Meredith


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

All caught up again!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked the new people again!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up only one new for me was, 
AMeredith


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> Caught up only one new for me was,
> AMeredith


Same here.

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

I've reached 140, and all the newest ones. I've reached Facebook overload for today.
Jonathan


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Jason,
Thanks for still doing this!

I'm glad you put the Ubers in the regular list. I have 159 likes, _many_ from personal IRL friends, but I've been liking since the 150-250 list, so I think you're right that Ubers were getting some, but not all, the likes. In any case, thanks, and please re-add me!

https://www.facebook.com/cidneyswanson
Cidney


----------



## Honey Layne (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi All!

Would love some friends!

Personal - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003244125623
Author - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Honey-Layne/262901910433907


Paint Me Love (Artist Ecstasy)


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Have liked everyone on this page up to here.

Here's mine:

Author: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author-Singer/119520001398734

Personal: http://www.facebook.com/marie.symeou

Thanks


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

All caught up again!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up only new one was 
Honey Layne


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing new


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got The Ruthin Trilogy

I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Got The Ruthin Trilogy
> 
> I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


Thanks


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing new to catch up with...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hi all -

I've liked everyone #349-369. I'll go back through some earlier threads and hit those, too.

Here's mine!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joel-Arnold/215801735128927


----------



## David Callinan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi everyone
Here is my Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Callinan/267629909940448?sk=wall


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Liked Joel and David!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I will go forth and like all the pages above. I would like to add the page for Clary Books, my DBA publishing business.

https://www.facebook.com/clarybooks?sk=wall

Many thanks to everyone, and especially to everyone yesterday who helped me get enough "likes" for the simpler URL.

ETA: All caught up! Some of you I had already liked before


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up new for me were and liked, 
Joel Arnold
David Callinan
jnfr


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's mine, I'm new to the forum so just starting to get around and in general just new to publishing.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phillip-M-Bryant/255927161138897

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Liked Phillip and Clary Books!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up with the new people!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up only new was Phil


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/stephen.m.livingston


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

After a delay due to Christmas travelling, Stephen's page has finally been added to the list


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, I've liked #341-#374. Great idea for a thread.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christine-Murray/235909473148960


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/NicholasRAndrews

I'll go back and like everyone's pages in this thread right now!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I made a fan page for my Apprentice Diaries series. It's not a series just yet only book I is up, but book II is in the works:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Apprentice-Diaries-Knights-of-Christ/121614397947625

Thanks, guys and girls! Ladies and Gents!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Stephen, Darcy, and Nicholas (Brendan, I must have got yours before, as no like tab was showing up).

Cheers!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm all up-to-date.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I just started my fan page, so it's all blank and lonely. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christine-Pope/296874103691270

I've "liked" everyone on the master list at the top of this thread.

As a bonus, I'm giving away Smashwords coupon for a free download of my SF romance novella _Breath of Life_ as a thank-you to everyone who "likes" my page between now and the end of January.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Main list updated with all the new people!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Got you, Christine!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the "likes"...but here's a dumb question from a FB newbie. How can I tell who's liked the page? No photos are showing up in the "like" box, so unless you comment here, I can't tell who you are.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Thanks for the "likes"...but here's a dumb question from a FB newbie. How can I tell who's liked the page? No photos are showing up in the "like" box, so unless you comment here, I can't tell who you are.


When I go to my page, in the list on the right-hand side, there a "notifications" link, where you get notified every time someone likes you. If you click the links it shows, it takes you to a page that shows everyone who has Liked your page.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Just caught up


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

And just a friendly reminder to "like" from your *main FB page*, not your author/fan page, otherwise the "likes" won't register in the number counter of the person you're "liking".


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

jnfr said:


> When I go to my page, in the list on the right-hand side, there a "notifications" link, where you get notified every time someone likes you. If you click the links it shows, it takes you to a page that shows everyone who has Liked your page.


Ah, found it -- thanks! (I also figured out that I could just look at the "Like Box" on my website and find people that way).

Every day is a learning experience.


----------



## AuthorMonica (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for this post!  Here's the link to my FB page: www.facebook.com/monicamarlowe


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up! (Disclaimer: my profile has to be kid-friendly, so I don't like erotica or super-scary horror on FB--sorry guys! Feel free to not like me either!)
Cidney


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up and liked, 
StephenLivingston
DarcyChristine
NicholasAndrews
Brendan Carroll
ChristinePope
AuthorMonica


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm caught up, up to Christine Pope.  

I'm at www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing new


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

All done, woohoo
Jonathan


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

I have liked 341-379

Wow, such a nice lot of promo images on many of the pages!

Please "like" my author page at
http://www.facebook.com/keaalwang

Thanks!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I'm caught up with everybody. Will keep checking!


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

All caught up again!

http://www.facebook.com/rewashington


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Think I am caught with, 
kea
winspearj left  amessage on your page but no like button there?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up with the new people.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm soo blonde. I kept trying to like people page's, only the "Like" button was absent. Instead I added to my page's favorites. Only now I realize it was because I was logged in to my author page. Duh!

Here's the link to my new page. It's new and has no followers  http://www.facebook.com/pages/QuirkyGurl-Media/229517743793387?sk=wall

I'm going to log into my personal account so I can go like everyone again. Lol


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked you, KP - welcome to the thread!


----------



## AnneEJohnson (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the boards. My FB is
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-E-Johnson-Author/249053641780972

I'll trail back through the thread and like as many as I have time for this morning!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

AnneEJohnson said:


> Hi, I'm new to the boards. My FB is
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-E-Johnson-Author/249053641780972
> 
> I'll trail back through the thread and like as many as I have time for this morning!


Welcome, Anne! Use the list in the first post of this thread to like people - it's kept up-to-date with everyone, and there are a few in that list (like me  ), that haven't posted their link within the thread.


----------



## AMeredith (Nov 30, 2011)

Just liked #370-#382!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

All caught up again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Karen's new page, Kea, and Monica (got Anne the other day).

I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

Cheers.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Been a while. I got 341-382. Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/AndyRaneAuthor


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/KT-Hall/211667785590983

I have 6 likes so far. Wooo.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

One day I'll actually remember to bump this thread every now and then


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

All caught up
Jonathan


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got all the pages "Like" (hope I did not miss anyone)

My page is:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ted-William-Gross/338676929489757

Profile is:

http://www.facebook.com/tedwgross


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a great idea.

Here's my fan page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Barrow/44521231246
And here's my author profile page all friends accepted: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=767925814
Not sure if you're taking book fan pages but here's that too: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hidden-Masters-and-the-Unspeakable-Evil/351539744863027

Off to click like now. Excellent idea.

Cheers!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked 
Jack Barrow
twg144


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up! 
Cidney


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again!


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

nothing new


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

I realisze now that I'm going to have to do this again  because the last time I went through and liked the pages on the wrong FB account so I'll have to do it the one for Jack Barrow which is my pen name. While a few people did like my page I also suspect that many people only do so themselves if they can see that someone has liked theirs.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up! If you don't see me, let me know!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing new to like


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Agreed nothing new


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I went back to the very first thread (using the right account this time) and worked my way from No. 1 though to the end, I think. I got a bit confused with the duplicate lists in the middle and found quite a few I'd already liked. Needless to say my FB account now says 337 likes. Some took ages to load and I got a bit tired of waiting for but I think I got most of them.

Here's mine to make it easy to find again:

Profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=767925814
Page: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=767925814
Book Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hidden-Masters-and-the-Unspeakable-Evil/351539744863027

I also accept friend requests from just about anyone on my profile as I would like to talk about what's worked for you.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got to here...if I missed anyone shoot me an IM or whatever...


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jack Barrow said:


> Well I went back to the very first thread (using the right account this time) and worked my way from No. 1 though to the end, I think. I got a bit confused with the duplicate lists in the middle and found quite a few I'd already liked.


You were super-keen! We only expect people to like the other pages in the current thread they're in.  There are many duplicates, as some people participate in multiple threads (they used to be called uber-likers, as you probably saw, but from this thread onward they're just going to be added to the general list like everyone else).


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

That's no problem. I did some research and found that FB lets you have up to 5000 connections (friends or likes) so I've got a few to spare. I've been fairly undiscerning about what I liked, apart from thing that I'd rather not be associated with such as out and out porn (erotic fiction is okay but there is a limit).

What I did after I'd finished was unlike the things that I really have read such as Douglas Adams, Tolkein and the like and then relike them. That brought them to the top of my likes list.

Anyway, count me as an uberliker or not. I was just trying to do my bit so that people will be encouraged to do the same for me. You never know, some of you guys might actually want to read the book. What I really want is some discussion on the thread in the Book Bazaar as I have genuine questions but people seem to use it for self promotion and don't seem to want to comment on anybody else's.


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Caught up on this page thread, plus in error before I found this thread, an old page thread... 

Would hugely appreciate some Likes on my page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blackbird-Digital-Books/272420106120464#!

thank you...


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Ted, Jack, Kirby, Michael and Stephanie.

I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

Cheers!


----------



## Adriana Ryan (Sep 27, 2011)

Ooh, just what I need!  I just set mine up. Liking everyone on here!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAdrianaRyan


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Have caught up with everyone up to here.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I am all caught up...if I missed anyone shoot me an IM please


----------



## Lindzz (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine's relatively new too - that's why it looks so bare! Hoping to add more info soon, but would appreciate as many likes as possible. Currently working my way back through the lists here to 'like' everyone. If there's an easier way, please let me know! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Childrens-Books/233529523387756

Lindzz


----------



## Lindzz (Jan 15, 2012)

Phew!  341 onwards complete!

Lindzz


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up with,
Mcoorlim
Harmonious
Adriana Ryan
Lindzz


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Adriana and Lindzz.

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Amber5885 (Jan 27, 2012)

I gave everyone a good old fashioned like. Also thanks for posting these links, I found a couple of new books through checking them out so that was helpful 

Here is my link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Penelope-Sweet/167316793376947

Much thanks!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Amber5885 said:


> I gave everyone a good old fashioned like.


As opposed to those darn new-fangled likes those young whipper-snappers keep trying to push on me. 

Caught up to here.


----------



## Maat Ihapi (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice forum 
My FB page is http://www.facebook.com/MaatIhapi

I recommend that we (when possible) like/share each other posts as well.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked the new people!


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Liked all you new folk.
Jonathan


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

have caught up with 
Amber5885
Maat Ihapi
and have started liking with my personal page too as I don't know if my ruthin trilogy page likes actually show up


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up!

I'm at: https://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing new to like...


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Agreed nothing new


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen this thread!! (Doh!)

Will be going through and liking everyone, but here is mine as well to add:

www.facebook.com/cegesmith

Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked cegesmith


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a new page for my Pen name and would love some exposure!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leila-Bryce-Sin/179754018804186?sk=wall


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked cegesmith and Shauna G!


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Would is be uncool to ask for likes on my other author page? This is for my real name and Paranormal Fantasy books.

Thanks guys! Going through and re-liking so you'll all get a double like from me.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shauna-Granger/268859386472141


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

My fanpage is actually my book's fanpage, but I used to share everything here about my present or future projects;
https://www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I am all caught up!!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kay-Bratt/112957968144

I've never seen this thread before so I have a lot of catching up to do..


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Have caught up.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up today with,
cegesmith second try
ShaunaG x2
Guardian
KayBratt

if anyone hasn't liked the ruthin trilogy page I would love to see the likes go up a bit thank you
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

And I have caught up with all the new pages through here.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Caught up with Kay.


----------



## MyricaBlue (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

I've liked 341-397. Please add my new -- and mostly empty so far -- Facebook author page to the list. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/MyricaBlue


----------



## sandrasstories (Feb 1, 2012)

My page is http://facebook.com/secretworldofdragons.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Great to see some more pages to like!    I'm all caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked all the new pages - welcome to thread!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up and liked,
MyricaBlue
sandrasstories

I am http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
and http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048

for new people  thanks for any likes back


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice, I'll add my page here and start catching up with this thread.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ras-Ashcroft/346830128672383

...and I've caught up with everyone in this thread from 341 to 399. Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked Ras Ashcroft


----------



## Victoria Dubois (Feb 29, 2012)

Please add my FB page.

http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaDubois.Author


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked Victoria Dubois and Ras Ashcroft...


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Liked Victoria Dubois.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked VictoriaDubois


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Caught up!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

No one new to like...


----------



## Wyatt North (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all - here's my info:

Facebook: http://facebook.com/wyattnorth

Twitter: http://twitter.com/wyattnorthpub

For those who don't know you can get $50 in advertising credit on facebook here (I'm not affiliated/I think it is run by facebook): https://www.facebook.com/marketing/app_208227685926043


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

And I am caught up to here.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked Wyatt North and will follow on twitter,
my pages are, [URL=http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394]http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394 [/url]and 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048 for any new people


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked Wyatt North...


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great thread, and Happy St. Patrick's Day!

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked Miriam


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Not many new pages to like recently...


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/MarlaBraziel

Going to like as many of you guys as I can before I go to work and then work on liking the rest within the next 2 days.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked Marla...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm confused... do I need a private profile to like all the author pages? I can't seem to do it from my author page... (though I only have an author page on my account, I don't have a private profile...)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> I'm confused... do I need a private profile to like all the author pages? I can't seem to do it from my author page... (though I only have an author page on my account, I don't have a private profile...)


You *should* be able to like pages from your author page, but it's possible Facebook have changed that as part of all the other changes they've been making.

You don't have a private profile? How did you create a page without a Facebook account?


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, would love some friends and likes! 
http://www.facebook.com/lockdownpublishingdotcom business
http://www.facebook.com/glennlangohrcalifornia Personal business


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks

It's new so it's in desperate need of...


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just liked Marla, Glenn and Alan.

Glenn, thanks for the like!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Just liked Marla, Glenn and Alan.
> 
> Glenn, thanks for the like!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


Thanks! I just liked Andrew and Glenn. I'll go back to check other author Facebook pages.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am caught up to here.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> You *should* be able to like pages from your author page, but it's possible Facebook have changed that as part of all the other changes they've been making.
> 
> You don't have a private profile? How did you create a page without a Facebook account?


You can create an account without making a private page apparently... I understood it when I changed my private to a page with my old account but now I see everyone having both a private and a page and I'm confused :/
Well, this prob means I need to create a new account just to like pages...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

If you'd like to reciprocate, I'm #20 on the list of uber-likers.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> You can create an account without making a private page apparently... I understood it when I changed my private to a page with my old account but now I see everyone having both a private and a page and I'm confused :/
> Well, this prob means I need to create a new account just to like pages...


If you have a regular person account and then create an author page (one that we can "like") all you have to do is log into FB then in the upper right hand corner of the screen you'll see "Home" and next to that is a downward facing arrow. Click on the arrow and you can switch between using FB as yourself or your author page. Then you can go through and "like" us as your author persona and people can see that and go like your page back.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> If you have a regular person account and then create an author page (one that we can "like") all you have to do is log into FB then in the upper right hand corner of the screen you'll see "Home" and next to that is a downward facing arrow. Click on the arrow and you can switch between using FB as yourself or your author page. Then you can go through and "like" us as your author persona and people can see that and go like your page back.


This apparently no longer works in the new layout. And apparently they changed the "like" to favourite in the new layout when you're your own page... I'm gonna have to play around with this to be sure but that is what it seems like...

hmm, when I post to someone elses page I turn into a nobody... or that is what it seems like. Sorry Andrew Bliss that you have become target of my test run.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> This apparently no longer works in the new layout. And apparently they changed the "like" to favourite in the new layout when you're your own page... I'm gonna have to play around with this to be sure but that is what it seems like...
> 
> hmm, when I post to someone elses page I turn into a nobody... or that is what it seems like. Sorry Andrew Bliss that you have become target of my test run.


Weird. I've been using the new layout for a few months now and that's how it's set up for me. No matter what page you're on (timeline, profile page, whatever) the toolbar at the top stays the same and the drop down menu is there in the corner for you to switch what you want to use FB as. Its the same drop down that lets you log out or change your account settings. I have four fan pages and my normal, private personal account and I can switch between all five. And when I go to a fan page it's still "like" not "favorite".


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> Weird. I've been using the new layout for a few months now and that's how it's set up for me. No matter what page you're on (timeline, profile page, whatever) the toolbar at the top stays the same and the drop down menu is there in the corner for you to switch what you want to use FB as. And when I go to a fan page it's still "like" not "favorite".


I apparently have really bad luck with FB pages cause nothing ever seems to work for me :/
I'll ask some of my more tech knowledgeable friends or I'm gonna have to shut down this profile or something...


----------



## Vukovina (Mar 30, 2012)

Come sit on my Face[Book page]: http://www.facebook.com/bzrvukovina


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I made a work around to the problem. I made a new personal page, made myself admin of the author page and deleted the other admin. I then changed my email adres to the one I originally used and now I basically added a personal page to my Author page 

Also, am liking all the people on the list of this thread now 
Please add me to the list:
http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru

*edit* I just added everybody that is on the list right now


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Going through and "Liking" pages. Here's mine.

http://www.facebook.com/49MixTapes

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked.

Dawn


----------



## R.Stephenson (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's mine.

www.facebook.com/CollapseTheNovel


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I have liked #341-#410, Brad Poe will be the name you see on your pages.

Add my wife's Author fan page please:
http://www.facebook.com/kaylapoe

Thanks all!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm adding as many folks as I can. I'd love it if some of you would add me!
www.facebook.com/OJ.Connell


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just liked Kia (no worries, Kia), B.Z.R., Jeff, Adam and OJ.

OJ and Adam, thanks for the likes!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Woo! Added everyone on the first page.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am caught up through here.


----------



## Sally Dubats (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All!

This is awesome! I've liked everyone up to this point 

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/SallyDubats.Author

thank you!


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

So I'm a little confused. I've gotten a few new likes from this thread but from personal profile pages, not other author pages. So I can't reciprocate because these aren't "likable" pages they're "friend" pages. 

So if you're looking for more fans or traffic to your FB page and aren't "liking" our pages with a "likable" page we can't reciprocate the favor.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

ShaunaG said:


> So I'm a little confused. I've gotten a few new likes from this thread but from personal profile pages, not other author pages. So I can't reciprocate because these aren't "likable" pages they're "friend" pages.
> 
> So if you're looking for more fans or traffic to your FB page and aren't "liking" our pages with a "likable" page we can't reciprocate the favor.


The intention of this thread is that everyone works off the list of pages in the first post of this thread, and likes every page in that list. Don't try to just reciprocate "likes" - if everyone did that, no one would like each other, since everyone would be waiting for someone to go first 

(There's also the problem that "liking" with a page doesn't count toward the count of people who like that page).


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> The intention of this thread is that everyone works off the list of pages in the first post of this thread, and likes every page in that list. Don't try to just reciprocate "likes" - if everyone did that, no one would like each other, since everyone would be waiting for someone to go first
> 
> (There's also the problem that "liking" with a page doesn't count toward the count of people who like that page).


Okay, cool! I was just feeling guilty about not being able to like those people back. But I feel ya, so we're good!


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

I have done 341-414. Will do more later.

Mine is http://www.facebook.com/browsingrhino1

Thanks


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> Okay, cool! I was just feeling guilty about not being able to like those people back. But I feel ya, so we're good!


I'm glad you asked, I was also confused about that and was feeling bad. I get it now. OK, off to like the list on page 1 of this thread.

Thanks for the likes so far! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

New here...Liked a couple but I think it was from my regular page...I'll come back later when I have more time to like..Thanks for setting up these threads!

https://www.facebook.com/rebekahburtonwrites


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Liked and caught up. Please like my page back here- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Prison-Stories/133545950092768?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up -- nice to see so many new members to this thread!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Michael Gallagher (Jan 23, 2010)

I've gone through #417. Great idea.

My page is http://www.facebook.com/fkbooksandtips


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

It is a truth universally acknowledged that an author in possession of a brand new author/ book page must be in want of ...
Oh never mind .... 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Doll-House-Trilogy/274153826002612

(I'll work backwards to #351)


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

New page! 
http://www.facebook.com/AmberSweetapple

Thanks!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just liked Rebekah, Glenn, Anya, Michael and Sweetapple.

Just a friendly  reminder to sign into your *main Facebook account* and like from there - if you do it from your FB Page they won't show up. I see a lot of people saying they're going back and liking but I'm not always seeing the result, so your efforts will be wasted 

Michael, Anya and Glenn, thanks for the likes!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Just liked Rebekah, Glenn, Anya, Michael and Sweetapple.
> 
> Just a friendly  reminder to sign into your *main Facebook account* and like from there - if you do it from your FB Page they won't show up. I see a lot of people saying they're going back and liking but I'm not always seeing the result, so your efforts will be wasted
> 
> ...


Good to know, I'm now going back through the list with my regular account.


----------



## Josh St John (Feb 13, 2012)

Going through and liking these now, here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/PenGrind


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Could I get some likes? Thanks in advance  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/FrankMundoBooks


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/RosehavenTheHiddenCity

I'm liking everyone else now.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am caught up through here. And yes, I am liking as my personal self, not from my business page


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

410-423 liked. Need to get back to the top and work down.

Thanks for the likes to my own page: http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks

Much appreciated!

Thanks to Jason for doing this and keeping it going!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Alan Petersen said:


> Thanks to Jason for doing this and keeping it going!


No problem  It's kinda fun seeing all the pages people make.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is mine:
http://www.facebook.com/rmprioleau


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## leedobbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm up to #350

My author page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leighann-Dobbs/224310147675023

Thanks!

Edit: Did another batch and am now up to #359


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, I'm a Facebook virgin but I'll give this a try. Here's the link to my author page. Meantime I'll go on and Like all the FB links in the original post here. Wish me luck that I don't end up breaking the interwebs. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Caught up all the new folks.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## JRORTIZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I am at https://www.facebook.com/AmericanAmaranth


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just bumping the thread.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Caught up to here.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

all caught up again.


----------



## JRORTIZ (Apr 11, 2012)

almost finished "like"! More to go. Thanks


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, I finally got a Facebook author page up. Here it is...appreciate the "likes" and will do the same. Thanks!!

www.facebook.com/JJ.Oxendine.Author


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I just liked the next group up to #428.

My page: http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks
I'm 12 likes away from getting access to insights from FB, I appreciate your support!


----------



## MichaelMDickson (May 8, 2012)

I have all day to like hundreds! I love this!

My fan page is http://www.facebook.com/MichaelMDicksonWriter

Please friend me too!

My new professional profile is http://www.facebook.com/MikeMDickson

I use Facebook for professional puposes only. I will not spam you and anticipate using this profile as a way to spread all of our novels, updates, and exciting news of all writers and authors. The more firends, the more exposure we will all have. Friend me!


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

This is my page

http://www.facebook.com/RocknRollInLockerSeventeen

Thanks


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Whew - all the way through to right here.

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/RichardHeinAuthor


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

Liking everyone's pages now 

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/AuthorDorothyDreyer

Thanks!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey there!

Could I join the party? I know I'm real late, and I will make up for it by "liking" the pages of the previous posts!

Here's my novels' FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia

Thanks in advance for "liking" The Land of Betrovia!


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

I would like to join as well,

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Y'all - Just found this thread! Cool!

Here's my Author page:
http://www.facebook.com/PaulineCreeden

and my Readers' Realm Author Promo Page:
http://www.facebook.com/ReadersRealm

Hope you'll like both, and I am LIKING thru page 359 Today!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all! Here is my Author Page: http://www.facebook.com/catedeanwrites

Off to like everyone else!

ETA: up to 436! You'll see my like under my real name, Susan Walsh. 

~Cate


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All liked up!


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

Looks like I have a looooot of liking to do...

My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/christopherruz.author


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

"liked" through #369! Thanks!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up to here.

My author page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author-Singer/119520001398734

I'd also appreciate some likes for my novel fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Frozen-In-Time-Blood-of-the-Gods-Trilogy-1/118517728250553

Thanks in advance!


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Aloha everyone ... I've "liked" everyone on the list - 341 to 438 and made sure I've liked everyone who's commented on this page - whew! Lots of terrific author pages out there!

Here's my FB author page - sincerely appreciate any/all Likes.

https://www.facebook.com/SteppingStonestoResilience

I've signed up for updates so I'll be sure to keep up to date. Thanks so much for this opportunity


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm up to date and appreciating the reciprocate LIKES.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

My author page is fairly new, and could sure use a few likes! I'm so glad I found this thread. Heading up now to like as many as I can, and check out some great pages. 
Thank you in advance!

Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Peggy-L-Henderson-author/254755581267700


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

liked through 379


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up again!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, a flurry of activity.  I'm caught up as well.

My site is on the list on p. 1 of this thread, but here it is again. http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jena H said:


> Wow, a flurry of activity.


It's nice when that happens


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am caught up through here.


----------



## bhealey (May 14, 2012)

I am liking away...

http://www.facebook.com/bryanhealey.author


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Jason

I have liked from 341 - 440 plus a few others not on the list. Some I have liked under my married name Micki Perepeczko - forgot to switch pages!!! and majority under my author name - Micki Street.

Please can you add my author page to your list:

http://www.facebook.com/beforethedaisiesgrowseries?ref=tn_tnmn

Thanks so much as would appreciate some 'Likes' as and when authors have the time.

Many thanks
Micki


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got you, Micki!

Just a quick reminder to folks to like from your main FB account, not from your Author Page, otherwise it won't register on the site you liked.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up to here!

Woot!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

mickip said:


> Please can you add my author page to your list:


You're now added, Micki (and Bryan).


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Liked through #389


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> You're now added, Micki (and Bryan).


Jason you are such a star  thanks a mill for adding me.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm all caught up again.

http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up again. And the list is almost complete, wow!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I've liked half of the list, will complete the other half later today. 
Could you please add mine to your list? Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/cheryldouglasbooks


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

Liked you, Cheryl.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up here.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Please add my husband!

Thanks 

Will go back and like more for his page too.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Sheppard/366816770020910


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Just liked Rebekah, Glenn, Anya, Michael and Sweetapple.
> 
> Just a friendly  reminder to sign into your *main Facebook account* and like from there - if you do it from your FB Page they won't show up. I see a lot of people saying they're going back and liking but I'm not always seeing the result, so your efforts will be wasted
> 
> ...


Don't forget this people! Only like with your own private account, not with your author page, otherwise it won't count for our likes!


----------



## PaulOBrien (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll like to get in on this action too. I'll start at page one - www.facebook.com/bloodredturnsdollargreen


----------



## cbudy85 (May 15, 2012)

All caught up. 
Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/echoofsilencenovel


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe I've caught up!

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We're up to #445 - only five more, then we start a new thread 

BTW, everyone from 440-450 are automatically repeated in the new thread (so they get some extra love), and everyone who has been on any the previous lists can add their page to the list again. So don't hold off joining now just because the list is about to fill up.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Good suggestion, Jason, thanks.  Even though this list (my "home" list    ) will be through soon, I may pop into the next one as well.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> Don't forget this people! Only like with your own private account, not with your author page, otherwise it won't count for our likes!


BLAH! I did not know this....

I went back through and re-liked everyone today, so you should have all seen a one-up in your likes today.

Morrigan Aoife

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up and there were a few to do hurray
I liked from my personal page as requested but my book page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394 and it's a sad page with not many likes, so please do remember, as other people have said to like with your personal page or they don't show up, not to mention I then have trouble liking back for some reason :-( Weird but I seem to remember in the past being able to like with a fan page ?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Great idea. Count me in. Here is my FaceBook Page:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Great idea. Count me in. Here is my FaceBook Page:
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


Hi even using my personal page i can't find a way to like your page


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Great idea. Count me in. Here is my FaceBook Page:
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


We are exchanging Pages(which is a separate part of FB), what you linked is your private profile


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> We are exchanging Pages(which is a separate part of FB), what you linked is your private profile


I've noticed a few of those so unable to like some, but aside from that, I'm all caught up.

Thanks for the likes to my page!

http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I've gotten everyone up to here, but it looks like some people on the front end aren't circling back around. For that reason I'm going to have to get on the next list (#451- ).

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

Thanks, fellow authors.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jena H said:


> I've gotten everyone up to here, but it looks like some people on the front end aren't circling back around. For that reason I'm going to have to get on the next list (#451- ).


Yeah, unfortunately there is always a certain percentage of "drive-bys" who just leave their link in the thread, then never return. Not a lot we can do about it, alas.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

All caught up!

http://www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Yeah, unfortunately there is always a certain percentage of "drive-bys" who just leave their link in the thread, then never return. Not a lot we can do about it, alas.


Well, as my book title says, Nobody's Perfect. 

And btw, Jason, thanks for maintaining this thread. Kudos!


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up. No driving by here.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLeighCowley

I promise not to drive-by! When I 'like' you it will be from 'Mandy Cowley.'

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

All done


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm caught up but I think some people might still be liking with a page that doesn't register the likes


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm bumping this.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Christine (Feb 18, 2011)

I've liked several author pages, but will start at the beginning when I return from family festivities. 
May I ask a quick question? I've searched through the "how-to" threads and forum posts and can't find a way to make the click-able link in my signature for a Facebook page.
I feel a tad dense.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Christine said:


> I've liked several author pages, but will start at the beginning when I return from family festivities.
> May I ask a quick question? I've searched through the "how-to" threads and forum posts and can't find a way to make the click-able link in my signature for a Facebook page.
> I feel a tad dense.


Not sure if this answers your question, but for purposes of this thread, most people just copy/paste the link to the FB page in their post here. It's added to the list in the very first post (page 1 of the thread) and the rest of us access the FB page and "like" it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm back up to date


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> I'm back up to date


Me Too

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Up to date too http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am caught up to here.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Caught back up to here.

http://www.facebook.com/RichardHeinAuthor


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I just liked Richard's FB author page!

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up as well.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Done.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up again; my book page http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up again!

And I think it's time for another friendly reminder: Please ensure you like from your *personal FB profile*, *NOT* your FB Author Page. Liking while signed in to your Author Page will not register as likes on your fellow author's pages and your kind efforts will have been wasted. 

Muchisimas gracias!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my FaceBook author page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011

I am starting on liking the authors. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's mine... going back to page 1 now and have liked some on here already in the recent pages. Thanks for any and all likes!

http://www.facebook.com/LisaGreerAuthor


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Read the directions.  Halfway through the uber likers now and done with pages 11 and 12.

Thanks!

Lisa Greer
http://www.facebook.com/LisaGreerAuthor


----------



## mbatt (Dec 2, 2011)

Catching up with "liking" everyone's pages. Here's my FB author page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mary-Batten-Books/195407830554662?sk=wall 
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mbatt (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm caught up to here. Hope I've been "liking" from the proper page so my "likes" show up. Here's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mary-Batten-Books/195407830554662?sk=wall
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Onward to 800.  Join now!

*https://www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni*


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Here's my FaceBook author page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


Hi DrDln - What you've posted is the link to your profile. This thread is for liking Facebook pages. I'm happy to include a profile link in the list, but only with a page.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author-Singer/119520001398734


----------



## red (Jan 11, 2012)

Going through entire thread now...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Stutz/334521926617372


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Got the most recent additions. Thanks to all who liked me back.  

www.facebook.com/LisaGreerAuthor


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Woot! Am caught up to here! 

www.facebook.com/christinemurraybooks


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Okie Dokie!

All caught up... again!

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We're on 449 - who will be the lucky 450?

Remember, I'll repeat 440-450 in the next thread, and everyone who has taken part previously can put their name down again in the new thread. So jump in and join the fun


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Suspense time... who will be #450. 

I'm all caught up to 449.

My page: http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm caught up and new for me were, 
lisalgreer
mbatt
Alan Petersen

my page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394 thanks for any likes


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm caught up with, lisalgreer
Istvan Szabo, Ifj

My page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

There have to be authors out there who have facebook pages that need likes


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Is this list full? If not, I'll add in my link.

www.facebook.com/kingsandqueensnovel


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Caught up with Courtney


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

And I am caught up to the max.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

And we've reached #450!

I'll start the new thread later today (I've got some clients who are expecting to receive their formatted ebooks in the next 24 hours, and it's not good to leave people waiting  ). Everyone who participated in this thread can list their page again in the new thread. I'll automatically include 440-450 in the new thread, just to give them a lot of exposure time.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just caught up with cvwriter

my page link https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394

Thanks for any likes back
Also I made a page for an author who is the feature guest on my blog this week as she had NO links to anything please like the page back for her if she drops by your page. I have given her a huge list of people on this list to like, but as yet she has not joined KB to post herself.
https://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

The new thread is now live! Anyone who joined this list (or previous lists) are welcome to join the new list. The thread is over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117616.0.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> I'm caught up with, lisalgreer
> Istvan Szabo, Ifj
> My page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


Caught up with your above page and other authors who liked you.

My FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011

Thanks.


----------

